# Sydney Northside 281108



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Wind a little down on prediction at 0415 at the ramp, so Gary & I set up & awaited the crew. Karnage, PaulB & Keza showed up shortly & we headed out over a weed strewn beach.

First stop & nothing much happening, so we headed further out & found a patch of rats. We caught a bunch, with a couple of marginal keepers thrown in (mine went 67). Entertaining conditions further out, with the odd breaking wave snuck into the sets - no temptation to anchor. Picked up a small snapper (38cm) & a trev (37), then we headed to spot A. Before we got there we were waylaid by a huge patch of boiling sea, & pulled a couple more little tackers before they sounded. Had a chat to my tame pro, who was doing worse than us ;-) . He threw in the towel shortly after.

Weather began to close in & we made the call to head back - not the morning we had hoped for, but no disappointment either. Spoke to the pro again at the ramp, who took pleasure in telling us about Henry, the 6m summer resident shark which attacked his (largish) boat last season.


----------



## colzinho (Aug 6, 2007)

stop photo of the month right there


----------



## shiznic (May 14, 2008)

At only 6m Henery sound like a good reason for a shark sheild.That photo is so tranquil gotta love that time of day, with fish to boot.nice one.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

sbd said:


> Spoke to the pro again at the ramp, who took pleasure in telling us about Henry, the 6m summer resident shark which attacked his (largish) boat last season.


Think it was true Dave, or did he just not like the look of 4 or 5 yaks on his turf, and hearing stories about fish being caught.


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

great shot and sounds like a fun day, i see youve caught a big ol hairtail, ive tried to catch these in brissie but theyre pretty rare. caught an enormous pike eel one night which i thought was one cheers and congrats pete


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

onemorecast said:


> Think it was true Dave, or did he just not like the look of 4 or 5 yaks on his turf, and hearing stories about fish being caught.


I believe him Eric - we're like that ;-) (where's the crossed finger smilie?). He doesn't need to tell tales, weird stuff happens out there.

Did get the opportunity to test my new rod 8) - Daiwa Procaster X 10lb-14lb (for the Sol2500, which now has 15lb on its spare spool). I took my own advice Eric - $130 well spent, there are still a couple there... Worked well, & accounted for about 8 rats & the snapper. Nice having 2 15lb outfits ready, makes a bust off less annoying.

Did pick up a few floating cuttlies for next time, and we saw a pilot whale (chasing the rats too I guess). Love that ocean  .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

well it was a little lumpy out there and before i get slammed for my escapades SBD you did nearly fall in.
So i had a bit of a problem with the green monster. One of the things they say about sea sickness is get a good night sleep :shock: how do you do that when you have to get up at 3 bloody 30 to make the launch.

Anyway i was a bit slow in the beginning but just as i was getting sick of Dave saying "i'm on" things started to pick up. Again it was my light rod that was doing the damage on rat kings but finally the mid size outfit goes off and i feel something solid, not the usual 'i'm out of here' kingie type of run but a heavy 'i'll take my time' sort, oh and could that be a head shake, could this be the fish i'm here for, that thing they call a snapper. I thought plenty of time he's not taking much line, i tighten the drag to slow him to a stop then after a minute i apply some pressure....... ping the line breaks, i bring it in and see it has had a meeting with a rock, i don't know whether to cry or throw up.
I look for a replacement hook, bad idea, quick paddle and look at the horizon.

The next event was the double hookup with the rod leash around the neck trick :shock: 
It seemed straight forward at the time...
the light rod goes off on the left, after fighting for a minute i think better bring in the other rod, don't want a double when feeling green, grab the rod on the right but where is the line ? oh there it is heading off on the left of the yak, if i can just hold the light rod (with fish) between my legs, pass the other rod (also with fish) over my head and and shift the tether all will be good. But wait what the hell is that around my neck? wont come off to the left wont come off to the right, for god sake stop pulling you stupid bloody fish i need to throw up. 
Interjection from PaulB... look at the whale.
Anyway all sorted both kings landed and released, quick paddle, look at the horizon, head for the ramp (dry land).
Interjection from SBD... keza there's fish on the sounder, ok breath deep and get the line in. The line is in, the fish are pulling on it, i'm thinking no no don't take it no no bugger i'm on, not for long, my 10' sluggo is now only 5, should i change it ? bad idea the green tide is rising, how do you throw up in a yak anyway? if i lean over wont i fall in, i'm not throwing up on myself OH look at that vomit can travel quite a distance, 3 vomits and i'm clean, i can still hear SBD chatting in the background, can't believe there aren't camera flashes going off.

note to self:
take a tablet if it's not a lake


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

keza said:


> SBD you did nearly fall in.


No, that was the Sunday a month ago at Clovelly ;-) . Did you get your sawdust?

I'd like to apologise to all forum members for being unable to furnish a shot of Keza barfing, I know you'd love to see it. Keza was wearing a khaki hat, his skin was the same colour when we landed :shock: .

The big rays were playing around in the wash as we landed, waiting for the pelicans to fumble a beakfull.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Been there done that Keza.

My first time off shore was around January this year about a month after I got my Revo in 2.5m swells (this was before I knew about checking Seabreeze first) and I didn't realise what effect looking down and re-rigging would have out there... :?

Let's just say I burleyed up for the team and the fish came on!

Good work on the rats.

Marty


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

sbd said:


> keza said:
> 
> 
> > SBD you did nearly fall in.
> ...


your legs definitely left the plastic when you went over that wave sideways whilst taking a photograph :lol: 
i did get some saw dust from another place but it is more dust than saw. It's called 'Sheoak' i didn't even know you could sex trees.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

sbd said:


> I took my own advice Eric - $130 well spent, there are still a couple there... Worked well, & accounted for about 8 rats & the snapper. Nice having 2 15lb outfits ready, makes a bust off less annoying.


I haven't been out from behind this screen since you told me about the that, and not likely to for about 2 and half weeks  
But after that, I'll have some serious catching up to do. 8)


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Arrived at the ramp 3 minutes late to the wrath of sbd. Who's idea was it to meet at 4:15?
After comparing who's got the biggest, floppiest SP with Kanage, Sbd, PaulB and Keza (Paul wins) we persisted through the morning brain haze and were finally rigged.








As predicted the wind dropped and the sun came out. 















Things started slow for me, while the others played with the rats. I moved around prospecting but didn't get a touch. 
Then I felt the slightest wriggle. It's amazing what will scoff a lure twice the size as itself, a flower pot on a 7" Gulp.

Up ahead past the pro-boat a black storm of birds wheeled around.
I fast peddled expecting that the mutton birds would vapourise half way over but they held.
I slowed down where the birds were thickest, when suddenly the sea erupted in a circle and the birds went nuts.
I was all thumbs thinking don't fluff this cast and lobbed a plastic into the middle. On the drop I felt a bump and then the kingie headed for the bottom, rough vibrations came through the rod but amazingly the line didn't pop. After a few more runs the yellow stripe appeared and a nice 70 cm king slid onboard.
I went back to the mark but they never surfaced again. I managed to pull a few rats and a trev by jigging the plastic up from the bottom. Just when things get interesting I have to leave for work, after a few more last casts I bolted back to the ramp and the "real world".


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

only managed 2 rats  a little samson,snapper and decent trev.


sbd said:


> Spoke to the pro again at the ramp, who took pleasure in telling us about Henry, the 6m summer resident shark which attacked his (largish) boat last season


harold is his name dave not henry.
might have to start carrying a heavier outfit


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

One of those 'nice days to be out' even saw my first whale surfacing - or was that just keza's projectile vomiting :shock:

View attachment 1


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

'Harold' used to show out wide about May each year, had him come up and scoff a 10kg jew on Broken Reef one night but he did not attack my boat. I know of two boats attached many years ago a few years apart but have not heard of any recently, both were 8km off Narrabeen.


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> I can only assume Harold is a White not a Tiger?


correct...... acording to what the pro's said anyway


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

I think if Harold were about we'd be pulling up a lot of disembodied snapper and kingie heads.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I think if Harold isn't about then some of his mates probably are, though they might only be piddly 3m or 4m versions... They're there for the same reason as us, and the more fish there are the more likely there will be apex predators predating apexly. Generally they don't seem to eat us, fortunately. Bags not swimming in Tom's berley trail though.

I'll be taking a Sharkshield to DHI next year (I guess Shark Bay was named for a reason), mainly to prevent my catch getting sharked. It's interesting that we haven't had a single incident of sharking the catch happen to a yak at Longy yet (that I'm aware of). Maybe there aren't any? Still not swimming in the berley trail though ;-) .


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

bring back the seal i say.

considering that at SWR we have seen sharks and we have had captures munched i think we are in pretty safe waters here.
I think the sharks have a go at the boats because of the electrical pulses coming off their motors.
I hear that the turbo fins on a hobbie replicate this quite nicely, hence i try to make sure there is at least one hobbie decoy on the water when i go out :lol:


----------

